# Stone Chips



## dean2403 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've just picked up my new TTS and have already picked up some stone chips! [smiley=bigcry.gif] (joys of motoring I suppose). Anyone suggest a good detailing product that masks or fills these stones chips.

Ta

Dean


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

anything for small scratches? or is it best to go to the dealers and get a touch in pen?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The only one I can think of is Turtle Wax Colour Magic polish. It's a coloured polish available in generic colours - black/blue/red etc.

It comes with a wax lipstick that you can you to fill / disguise stone chips. Doesn't last long though as a couple of washes will see the stuff disappear.

If you have 'proper' stone chips with the base coat exposed then the touch up pen is the only practical repair that will last without going for a panel respray.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

dean2403 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just picked up my new TTS and have already picked up some stone chips! [smiley=bigcry.gif] (joys of motoring I suppose). Anyone suggest a good detailing product that masks or fills these stones chips.
> 
> ...


Here you go. http://www.drcolorchip.com/ . I go some from Bigsyd as he has changed cars and now has a Qs. Works a treat... :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That stuff sounds really good. Is there a UK supplier at all? Mind you, with the usual $1=£1 conversion that most products seem to have, perhaps it's just as well if there isn't


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

im very interested in drcolorchip. can we get this in the uk?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Not as far as i know... :!:


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

Other forums have organised group buys for a discount (particularly on the shipping)...

Would be interested in anyone wanted to go down this route?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i have used this product on my 1st TT, it is v v good, you just need a bit of patience and will work a treat, gave mine to bobski as he has the same colour car


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys, will let you into a little trade secret ? Buy a chip/touch up pen from deallers. Then with a cocktail stick, apply to chip, as son as you have applied, wet finger and quickly wipe across chip ? The paint is still setting up and when it dries, you will hardly notice it !!! 8) Job done. I thank you.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> i have used this product on my 1st TT, it is v v good, you just need a bit of patience and will work a treat, gave mine to bobski as he has the same colour car


Thanks again Syd


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

NO probs m8


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

Just ordered some Dr Colorchip.

Will take piccies before and after and post back here when done. Got some stone chips and a couple of scratches I'll be testing it on.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you'll never get a remotely perfect finish under strong light conditions by doing anything other than a professional respray. so get collecting those chips.


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

BLinky said:


> you'll never get a remotely perfect finish under strong light conditions by doing anything other than a professional respray. so get collecting those chips.


Indeed - but although I'd love to be able to - I'm not going to have my car resprayed every year!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hence i said get collecting those stone chips, a bad way to protect your car would be to get a shield applyed.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

As mentioned before. Use a cocktail stick and build up the layers, then when they are sitting proud of the paint and dry you can go on with some very fine wet and dry to flatten it of, then polish the light scratches out with a polisher. Job done  Oh and then re wax


----------

